# lump / growth on Dove beak HELP



## LovelyPidove (Jan 12, 2019)

My pet dove has something growing on the bottom corner of his beak. I don't think it was there a few weeks ago. It's 4am Saturday, no vets are open, and there or no good bird vets near me within 150ish miles, I cant go to vet today(saturday) and most are closed Sunday. Does anyone know what this growth is and what I can do to fix it?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Not sure if that is pigeon pox. Our beloved Phoebe had growths near her beak which the avan specialist said were just benign growths. Hopefully more expert than me will respond very soon.
Here is a link to the photos i posted showing Phoebes growths...vet said they were just growths, benign.
https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/growths-beside-beak-photos-74649.html?highlight=Phoebe


----------



## LovelyPidove (Jan 12, 2019)

on day 2 after noticing the bump, I took Pidove to an animal hospital that supposedly has bird experts. I paid $200 for a guy to look at Pidove's beak for about 10 to 15 seconds, an not touch it or anything, then go into anohter room to look stuff up on a computer I think(?) and then come back and tell me "it's probably an injury he got, maybe he pecked at something the wrong way." He also said it was possibly cancer which he can't fix, or a disease which he can't fix, or maybe an ingrown feather. Didn't want to give any type of medicine or do anything else. Then he said maybe I could come back in 3 to 5 days and he'll look at it again.... gee, is that another $200? 
Day 3 photos, trying to see if it changes, gets better or worse.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry you ran into what sounds like a greedy unhelpful vet. If the bird is eating ok and has no signs of canker or other illness, would just watch the growth.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon beak*



LovelyPidove said:


> on day 2 after noticing the bump, I took Pidove to an animal hospital that supposedly has bird experts. I paid $200 for a guy to look at Pidove's beak for about 10 to 15 seconds, an not touch it or anything, then go into anohter room to look stuff up on a computer I think(?) and then come back and tell me "it's probably an injury he got, maybe he pecked at something the wrong way." He also said it was possibly cancer which he can't fix, or a disease which he can't fix, or maybe an ingrown feather. Didn't want to give any type of medicine or do anything else. Then he said maybe I could come back in 3 to 5 days and he'll look at it again.... gee, is that another $200?
> Day 3 photos, trying to see if it changes, gets better or worse.


dear loveypidove,--this could be old canker,-fee,s are at the discretion of the avian vet..-here are a couple websites could be of immense help- http://www.rightdiagnosis.com/p/pigeon and http://pigeoncote.com you did the right thing to have an avian exotic dvm check it out...very lovely dove,-my white homer pigeon [15 yrs old] has a very old pox [white wart]-above her right eye-doesnot bother her,but-- if your pigeon exibits any signs of this not being benign,ie scratching it with her feet,any visible changes in behavior--definitely call the dvm..--sincerely james waller


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, have you noticed any change?

Here you can read an article about lumps and tumors in pet birds:

https://www.chewy.com/petcentral/lumps-and-tumors-in-birds

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

I would take it to the vet in case a biopsy is needed. If it's a tumor, it's best to get it out before it's too late.


----------

